# Trump Tower



## bevans (Feb 17, 2014)

I am considering staying open season next month at the Trump property in a two bedroom and wonder if any body has stayed there yet? The rooms look huge even bigger than the Flamingo two bedrooms. Thanks, Curt


----------



## Dojan123 (Feb 17, 2014)

If you go, let us know. My wife wants to be in the center of things (flamingo) but I am wishing Trump still gives the feel of being in the center. Or will I be disappointed? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## got4boys (Feb 17, 2014)

They are really nice. Furnishings are high end. 

Open season is a great deal. They are larger in size - 2 bedroom compared to the Flamingo property.

The only issue is that they are not on the strip itself. There is no self parking - valet only.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 17, 2014)

Dojan123 said:


> If you go, let us know. My wife wants to be in the center of things (flamingo) but I am wishing Trump still gives the feel of being in the center. Or will I be disappointed?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Hi Dojan,

I haven't stayed at Trump Tower but could see it from the window of my room when I stayed at the Wynn property.

As another poster said, Trump Tower is off the strip and you definitely will not have the feel of being in the center of things.  Also, they do not have Casino if that is important to you.


Richard


----------



## Dojan123 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks for the info. My wife turns 40 this year and she has talked about going for years. Living in NC we do not get too many opportunities to go West without the kids. Looks like it will be the Flamingo for us. Again, thanks for the info! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 17, 2014)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Hi Dojan,
> 
> I haven't stayed at Trump Tower but could see it from the window of my room when I stayed at the Wynn property.
> 
> ...



We stayed at the Venetian and could see Trump Tower.  You are not on the strip and you will need your on transportation to reach the strip.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 18, 2014)

pedro47 said:


> You are not on the strip and you will need your on transportation to reach the strip.


I believe they offer a free shuttle to Caesars Palace.


----------



## Pardytime (Feb 18, 2014)

I stayed there for a couple of nights two weeks ago in a Studio.  Since I had a car, it was not a problem getting around.  I am an owner at the HGVC Strip and booked through Open Season, and was not charged for Valet service but tipped well. The shuttle is advertised as going to the Wynn and to Caesar's Forum Shops. Taxis were in plentiful supply.  

The Studio was the best out of all of the HGVCs in Vegas (I have been to all of them). I believe I said 'Awesome' when I arrived.  The Studio was a lockoff on the 30th Fl.  I did not see the one bedroom, but heard the pleased exclamations from the people arriving on the other side through the lockout.  I am guessing the two bedroom is the combination of the one bedroom and studio.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 18, 2014)

pedro47 said:


> You are not on the strip and you will need your on transportation to reach the strip.


 Go to www.maps.google.com
and search for Las Vegas Strip.  Zoom in to where you get the view of the buildings close up, and you'll see just how close to the Strip the Trump is.
It is on the north side of the Fashion Show Mall and west of the Wynn. The views down the Strip from the higher floors are incredible.

Of course, the Strip is very long and when you are walking the distances are very deceptive. Even at the Flamingo HGVC there will be some walking just to get out to the Strip.


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 18, 2014)

While looking at Google Maps will, "in theory," show you how close something is to anything else, I have to disagree with its usefulness in using it for distances in Las Vegas.  Why?  Because walking from, say, Trump Towers to inside the Wynn and beyond the entrance could be much longer a walk than the map shows.  Ditto for walking from your unit at Trump to inside the Mall.  Places in Vegas are frequently set back from the street, and the entrances are a lot of useless space.

Years and years ago Jerry and I were staying at the Hacienda (where Mandalay Bay is now). He went out to get some cigarettes (see? I said it was many years ago) at the liquor store "just across the street."  He was gone so long I got worried, wondering what had happened.  Turned out that "just across the street," with the flatness of the desert, was quite a distance away.

Fern



Karen G said:


> Go to www.maps.google.com
> and search for Las Vegas Strip.  Zoom in to where you get the view of the buildings close up, and you'll see just how close to the Strip the Trump is.
> It is on the north side of the Fashion Show Mall and west of the Wynn. The views down the Strip from the higher floors are incredible.
> 
> Of course, the Strip is very long and when you are walking the distances are very deceptive. Even at the Flamingo HGVC there will be some walking just to get out to the Strip.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 18, 2014)

What about the Elara at the Planet Hollywood complex? It now is a HGVC Ts.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 18, 2014)

Karen G said:


> Go to www.maps.google.com
> and search for Las Vegas Strip.  Zoom in to where you get the view of the buildings close up, and you'll see just how close to the Strip the Trump is.
> . . .
> *Of course, the Strip is very long and when you are walking the distances are very deceptive.* Even at the Flamingo HGVC there will be some walking just to get out to the Strip.





Fern Modena said:


> While looking at Google Maps will, "in theory," show you how close something is to anything else, I have to disagree with its usefulness in using it for distances in Las Vegas.



In case you missed my statement in bold above . . .

If someone has never been to Las Vegas or any other destination for that matter, the Google maps where they show the actual buildings at a different angle than just looking straight down from above are very useful, in my opinion, to get an idea of where things are.


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 18, 2014)

I didn't miss your bolded statement.  

We'll just have to agree to disagree about the usefulness of the maps, and remain friends.

What *I* find useful is the maps you can put on your IPhone/Ipad that show the maps of the inside of each casino, so you can figure out where the heck you are going once you get there.  I often still call to find out where to park to be closest.

And yet, yesterday I was much farther than I'd ever want to be when I went to Buddy V's for lunch.  Turns out it is right near Walgreen's in the Venetian (only upstairs).  That puts it right near the street, and far, far away from the (Palazzo) parking garage/valet.  The food wasn't that good to merit a repeat trip IMHO, although his desserts were fantastic, as expected.

Fern



Karen G said:


> In case you missed my statement in bold above . . .
> 
> If someone has never been to Las Vegas or any other destination for that matter, the Google maps where they show the actual buildings at a different angle than just looking straight down from above are very useful, in my opinion, to get an idea of where things are.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 18, 2014)

Fern Modena said:


> We'll just have to agree to disagree about the usefulness of the maps, and remain friends.


It's a deal.


----------



## NewTSerInFL (Feb 22, 2014)

I would like to put in a vote for Elara as well. It is right in the middle of the strip and if you can get a high room you will have an awesome view of the Strip.

View of Eiffel Tower from Elara

 I hope to get a room there Derby Weekend. 

Will


----------



## SRenaeP (Feb 24, 2014)

We stayed there for NYE and it was very nice.  The two bedroom is really a one bedroom and a studio with a shared foyer.  The studio side had one bathroom and a mini fridge.  The one bedroom side had 1.5 bathrooms and a full kitchen.  It is a bit off the strip but I didn't mind the walk.  We did take a cab once to go to the Aria (I think) when I had on high heels.  We also took the shuttle once to put us at a 'halfway point' when I knew there would be a long walk to another hotel/casino.  There are two shuttles - one to Caeasar's and one somewhere else.  The front door faces a side entrance of Fashion Show Mall so that is convenient if you want to do any shopping.  

-Steph


----------



## bevans (Feb 27, 2014)

I was looking on the Trump Hotel site and see they have a $25 resort fee which is becoming all to common if you ask me. Staying there using open season will not have this charge I hope as I really hate paying that stupid fee? Thanks, Curt


----------



## jelbeangrl (Apr 5, 2014)

*Trump*

Hey there, I'm new to TUG but am an HGVC Elite member. I wanted to add my two cents in about Trump Tower Vegas.  My husband and I stayed here for 3 nights in February to celebrate our anniversary.  We had a wonderful 1 bedroom unit.  As previous posters have said, there is no parking but the valet staff is amazing.  Our unit was larger than we expected and the master bathroom 
(there were 2 baths in our 1 bedroom unit) was AMAZING.  The shower was very large, jacuzzi tub and large vanity.  The master bath alone was the size of a small bedroom   We usually stay at the HGVC on the Las Vegas Strip and enjoyed the fact that TRUMP Tower is also casino free.  The restaurant was very nice and we enjoyed breakfast there most mornings.  

There was one MAJOR downside to our stay.  Our room did not face the strip but rather the freeway/expressway.  I had never noticed the train that runs through Vegas until our recent trip.  Every morning, around 3 or 4 am, the train woke my husband and I up.  Very disturbing!!  The first morning, I went downstairs to speak to someone at the front desk.  The let me know that HGVC had purchased specific units at the resort and they were all facing away from the strip.  The lady there told me that if I wasn't HGVC (and paying rack rate), they could move me but since I was HGVC, they could not.  She also said Bernard (the HGVC onsite rep) didn't work on the weekends and would be back Monday morning.  I thought that was very interesting.  We did stay 3 nights and before leaving Monday morning, I went to the HGVC desk and spoke to Bernard.  He gave me a survey to complete and return back to him.  

All in all, the building is impressive and the rooms were nice but not nice enough for us to go back and hear that train in the early mornings :annoyed:


----------



## presley (Apr 5, 2014)

jelbeangrl said:


> Hey there, I'm new to TUG but am an HGVC Elite member. I wanted to add my two cents in about Trump Tower Vegas.


Welcome to Tug and thanks for sharing about your stay at Trump.
What a bummer that all the HGVC units are on the freeway side.  I guess I can understand why Trump wanted to sell those.  Too bad for us who spend so much money for Hilton, though.


----------



## bevans (Apr 5, 2014)

Not all of the HGVC units face the freeway as last week we stayed and had a corner unit facing the Wynn and Treasure Island. Curt


----------



## jelbeangrl (Apr 6, 2014)

bevans said:


> Not all of the HGVC units face the freeway as last week we stayed and had a corner unit facing the Wynn and Treasure Island. Curt



Just relaying the information I received from the employee at the front desk   She said all HGVC units were facing the freeway.  Glad you had a different experience!


----------



## Tamaradarann (Apr 7, 2014)

*How can you be sure you will Face the Wynn and TI*



jelbeangrl said:


> Just relaying the information I received from the employee at the front desk   She said all HGVC units were facing the freeway.  Glad you had a different experience!



How can you be sure of getting a location facing the Wynn and TI?


----------



## ching (Apr 26, 2014)

*Do HGVC members pay the $25 resort fee?*

Can someone confirm whether rooms booked via Open Season are subject to the $25 resort fee?  And what is the best way to request a non freeway view?

Thanks!


----------



## bevans (Apr 26, 2014)

*Resort fee*

I can confirm that I stayed there open season and there was no resort fee charge. As an HGVC owner they take you to an office next to check in when you arrive and go through the usual paper work and the check in form has the resort fee delete. I am sure when you arrive that you can request a specific room location but whether it is available is probably just timing. Curt


----------



## ching (Apr 27, 2014)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for your reply!  Didn't want an extra charge onto of the open season rate.


----------



## siesta (Apr 27, 2014)

With the overabundance of hotel rooms and the decline in tourism in vegas (they are still reporting its under tourism goals) I would check to see if you can get a cash deal on the strip for better value then using hgvc points. Just a thought.

We were just at the Bellagio in January, the week before CES.


----------



## bevans (Apr 28, 2014)

*Hotel rates*

I would agree with the statement that using points may not be a smart use of points but open season is another story. We stayed four nights in a huge two bedroom at Trump with a free shuttle to the central strip for about $170 per day including tax. If you compare that to prices including a Friday night stay which go way up in Las Vegas and resort fees at other resorts it is a great deal. Curt


----------



## Ron98GT (Apr 28, 2014)

siesta said:


> With the overabundance of hotel rooms and the decline in tourism in vegas (they are still reporting its under tourism goals) I would check to see if you can get a cash deal on the strip for better value then using hgvc points. Just a thought.
> 
> We were just at the Bellagio in January, the week before CES.



Tourism in Las Vegas is up:

http://www.8newsnow.com/story/24947926/tourism-is-lifeblood-of-las-vegas-economy


Flights to Las Vegas are up:

http://www.reviewjournal.com/busine...puts-mccarran-pace-40-million-passengers-2014

http://www.vegasinc.com/business/to...an-reports-solid-start-2014-increase-january/


85% Hotel Occupancy:

http://www.lvcva.com/includes/content/images/media/docs/ES-YTD-2014.pdf


Friday nite we stayed at the LHV, which was sold out.


Las Vegas's busiest times are during holidays, weekends (LA), conventions, trade shows, concerts, award shows, New Years, the rodeo, and NASCAR.  In between all that, during the week, yes there are excess rooms available, which is why we have an 85% room occupancy.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Apr 28, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> Tourism in Las Vegas is up:
> 
> http://www.8newsnow.com/story/24947926/tourism-is-lifeblood-of-las-vegas-economy
> 
> ...



Well said. LV is hot again.


----------



## siesta (May 6, 2014)

I didnt say it wasnt picking back up, bet its still barely at 2007 levels. And even though tourism is picking up, gaming is still way down, and lets face it, thats a big partof the equation(if you read the article on the first link you posted its a good description of that).  People coming and not spending as much isnt helping. Unemployment numbers are evidence of that( still second highest in the country). Cash deals for rooms in vegas are still plentiful, 85% occupancy doesnt mean much when 15% is still thousands of available rooms because they are so overbuilt(150k total rooms times 15% is 22000 available rooms!) and when you look at the average rates for on strip rooms, they are very low, definitely didnt keep up with inflation the past 7 years since recession. Thus its not surprising the occupancy is so hgih, the casions are subsidizing the rooms to the point to just keep them packed in hopes people will gamble. The room rates are NOT keeping them afloat, if even turning a profit. Its quite sad.  Talk to anyone in gaming industry and hospitality industry in vegas, they will tell you it is still seriously struggling.

"Las Vegas isn’t quite there yet.

When all was said and done, 39.67 million visitors came to Las Vegas in 2013, down 0.1 percent from the 39.73 million people who came to the city in 2012, which was a record. The previous high was 39.2 million visitors in 2007."

http://www.reviewjournal.com/business/near-miss-las-vegas-comes-just-under-tourism-goal-2013

"Gross revenues of Nevada casinos languish 20% below their 2007 peaks. Because of the higher cost of Las Vegas-style amenities,* a 20% drop in revenues translates into a 50% drop in profitability"*

http://www.cnn.com/2014/04/01/opinion/frum-las-vegas-economy/


"*Nevada gaming revenues fell 13.7 percent in February, 2014.* Clark County as a whole saw gaming revenue decline 15.2 percent."

http://www.reviewjournal.com/business/nevada-gaming-revenues-down-137-percent-february


----------



## PassionForTravel (May 7, 2014)

That's why a bunch of casinos have started those adult pools with entrance fees and lots of alcohol like at the flamingo, an attempt to get money out of people who are not gaming, and last summer the pool at the flamingo was quite the party scene.

Ian


----------

